# Legnano gents bicycle imported!  Lol....



## jackomeano (Jan 26, 2013)

I  got it to the states.  What should I do now?  just ride it


----------



## sam (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh yea!  Lov those head badges too.


----------



## Gary Mc (Jan 31, 2013)

Beautiful bike, looks ready to just ride & enjoy!!!!!!!!!


----------

